# Disassembly do's and don'ts



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

As I start in earnest taking my '65 to the frame, outside of keeping fasteners and small parts bagged and tagged, is there anything else I should be sure not to overlook? I would welcome any thoughts any of you that have done this before can share.

I will be the first to say that organization isn't my best trait (my wife would definitely agree) but I have a feeling I'm going to have to tighten up as my son and I move forward on this.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Did this with my 68. With today's technology pictures and pictures and video and video . Best luck Doug


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

Welcome to the crazeeness of a restoration ....

I will post first , a starting point, that will become a deep and hopefully a bonding time with you and your son..

I remember working with my dad on my 40 chevy coupe 14 years old in '74 , as some of the best times

with my pops .... 

TAKE PICTURES ...if you think you took enuf you only took 1/3 of what you need ... good light ... close ups ...

from a distance ... 

zip locks yes ... sandwich and gallon size ... 3 boxes each
sharpies .... black red and blue fat tip 
removable 3m masking tape the green stuff easy to write on 2 or 3 rolls hide one for later
good 3m electrical tape a fresh roll for your tool box and use up the old stuff
more pictures ... pictures b4 you even start ... then more pictures... just because pictures....
never ever enuf pictures ...ever ....
gloves and hand cleaner and his own good set of safety glasses....

a bag of kitty litter 

6 point sockets
cardboard to lay on ... work on ... make a mess on ..throw away when done.... I find nice card board stashes
at my local winshield installer 4'x5' boxes I just cut em down to size ....

a couple folding tables from craigs list ... with some card board on top 

rags ......... hit a couple yard sales estate sales etc get towels etc ....

A quality drop light .... and quality extension cord ...

more card board .....get it now with good weather cut the boxes down flat into sheets store in the rafters

it will soon be rainny season and hard to find dry when you need it

a couple old thick moving blanets to throw around for your knees and padding in the car from the lumps n bumps

good lighting ALWAYS helps ....... 

a decent vise on a decent bench

more pictures .... 

shelves ... build yourself some shelves ... or a shed ?

get stuff off the floor ... a decent floor jack ... a good large fire estinguisher ...

band aids ... fingernail brush .... boraxo .... propane heater .... a box fan ....

blocks of wood 2x8 2x 10 4x8 etc 14-16 " 

plastic and metal drip pans .... gloves both nitrile and latex and rubberized ....

welcome to a life changing event .........

theres so much but safety as always is numero uno ..... fire estinguisher safety glasses gloves etc ...



Oh and of course your first car pictures need to be posted here first before anything else 

hahaha

I miss pops .................

enjoy the special times and dont forget to take pictures ..............

Scott









GTO restoration guide

GM manuals body chassis service all 3 youlle be glad you did 

a couple cans of Kroil rust penetrating spray


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I purchase index cards in different colors in the largest size that fits in a quart size zipper bag. I also have a large stack in white. I use a sharpie to label the colored card and a pencil to draw a diagram on the white cards of sub assemblies when I think it might be confusing later. Things like which direction a fastener or clip goes, fastener type/qty etc. I also do my best to determine what the original finish might have been on each relevant item (cad, zinc dichromate, black oxid, natural, cast, etc and write that info down on the white card. The colored card is for a description of the part and I use one color for Left Door, another for Right door, another color for trunk parts etc. it really helps me later on when I am trying to find the correct bag. If blue is for under hood parts, then I can quickly spot the bags with blue cards and find my part easier.

When possible, reassemble the hardware in the piece that you removed. Helps to avoid the "which screw goes here?" question.

For things like heater boxes, dash assemblies, window regulators etc.....I cut up a piece of cardboard and draw a diagram of the area and then poke holes in the cardboard for the various fasteners. Things like nuts, washers and clips go in a zipper bag and then I tape it to the cardboard. Makes it real easy later on for reassembly.

Resist the urge to tumble, strip or wire wheel your fasteners until you are in re-assembly. Sometimes you need to study the witness marks on the parts to determine how things fit together....info that is erased once you clean the item so keeping it as it was removed is helpful later.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Don’t tear down the sub-assemblies right away. Store them whole (if you have the room) until you are ready to work on them. If you do, it will be harder to remember how to put them back together. Examples of this are the dash, heating and A/C, even engine and drivetrain components.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ohhh and did they say pictures...lots of pictures


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

This is great. The only thing I'm confused about right now is the number of pictures I should take.

Speaking of which, here are a few pics of what I'm starting with. The car is in my 24'x24' shop, well out of the weather. I just need to stop making sawdust and change gears (pun intended) to taking this beast apart. Gotta clean up that left side. Need shelves. At least 3 sets of big'ns.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Good close up pics of all areas (interior front/back, headliner, dash, door panels), trunk, engine compartment, underside, etc. Once your finished it shows your accomplishments from what you started with. Before and after pics.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Be sure to back up your pictures and videos incase you loose or break your your phone. Speaking from experience.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

I figure you have one but I have s 65 service manual and will sell it to you cheap. I sold my 65 20 years ago . This is a real 65 not a reprint that is all there including oil stains. Pm me . It's just collecting dust, Doug


----------

